# Hi everyone



## irasnz (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I joined this site as I was officially diagnosed with depersonalisation in November 2014 and am currently working my way through it (if that's possible). I got the link from the magazine "Depersonalization Disorder: Lost Inside the Self" which I found so very helpful, after the Twitter user @Dpd_Dr started following me on Facebook and I started doing a bit of research.

I actually have been making progress (baby steps, but baby steps are better than nothing) with a counselor, which is encouraging. I don't seem to get some of the more disturbing symptoms, or, if I do, I tend to get them very mildly.

After getting asked for the millionth time to explain (or re-explain) what depersonalisation is, I blogged about how it affects me personally on my blog. You can read about it on my blog at http://scottfack.com/2015/08/29/depersonalisation-and-me/

Anyway... I wanted to join this community and see what other people are going through, especially since this is quite a rare disorder from what I can tell from the research.

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey Scott, Welcome to the site, I'm glad to hear you are making steps, (baby steps are better than no steps!) Let us know if we can answer any questions you may have!

Jeff


----------

